
Japanese teachers expel school intruder with the Sasumata - YeGoblynQueenne
http://inventorspot.com/articles/teachers_expel_school_intruder_twopronged_people_pusher
======
cbanek
Sounds a lot better than a bucket of rocks. Does anyone in the US use these?

~~~
Cpoll
It's probably a harder sell in the US where the intruder is more likely to
have a gun.

